# Moebius Website, is it being revised?



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

... or is it just gone?
Have they gone facebook only, perhaps?
Anybody in the know, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I doubt it.Probably a technical problem,or offline in order to update it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm with xsavoie on this one. I can't imagine anyone as intelligent and business-savvy as Frank Winspur abandoning a perfectly good and well-known website to do business through a "flavor of the moment" website like Farcebook.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's my understanding that a revised website is under development. I don't have any specific info, though.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> It's my understanding that a revised website is under development. I don't have any specific info, though.


That makes the most sense because not everyone is on FB.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I've been the Moebius web designer for the last 3 years and there are some things going on currently with the server.... the site should be back online tomorrow.

- Denis


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm with xsavoie on this one. I can't imagine anyone as intelligent and business-savvy as Frank Winspur abandoning a perfectly good and well-known website to do business through a "flavor of the moment" website like Farcebook.


:thumbsup: Like!

ha ha - just joking. I detest FB too...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Moebius website is back up and running!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

RSN said:


> The Moebius website is back up and running!


Yes, it came back up a few days ago.
There was no update though. Same old pictures, same old info, they still don't even list the Cylon Raider as being available.
When it first went offline I was kind of hoping it might come back with something/anything new, but no such luck.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Yes, it came back up a few days ago.
> There was no update though. Same old pictures, same old info, they still don't even list the Cylon Raider as being available.
> When it first went offline I was kind of hoping it might come back with something/anything new, but no such luck.


It does have their facebook link with all their latest posts and updates.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> It does have their facebook link with all their latest posts and updates.


It had that before the "update".


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spock62 said:


> It had that before the "update".


Ahhhhh, but I didn't say their site page was updated, I said it was back on-line. If you want the most up to date info, just go down and look at the facebook link at the bottom.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> Ahhhhh, but I didn't say their site page was updated, I said it was back on-line. If you want the most up to date info, just go down and look at the facebook link at the bottom.


Oops, I stand corrected. You can look at the Facebook page, but unless you a member, you can't interact, but at least you can keep up with the latest at Moebius. 

Like others, I have no interest in joining Facebook, due to privacy issues. I should say rejoin, since I was once on it, but left. Moebius should consider keeping their web site up-to-date, I would think that it gets more traffic since you don't have to join.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spock62 said:


> Oops, I stand corrected. You can look at the Facebook page, but unless you a member, you can't interact, but at least you can keep up with the latest at Moebius.
> 
> Like others, I have no interest in joining Facebook, due to privacy issues. I should say rejoin, since I was once on it, but left. Moebius should consider keeping their web site up-to-date, I would think that it gets more traffic since you don't have to join.


It is up to date. It is far easier, and more personal, to post updates on facebook and interact with their client base through conversation. They have also set it up, through their website, so those who feel they will lose their soul if they join facebook, can see the updates, though not interact. Moebius is moving forward with internet technology, just like all other companies and not relying on antiquated web pages to communicate.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

While I don't have a problem with Frank using Facebook to pass along information, it shouldn't be his only avenue. There are many of us who choose not to have Facebook accounts that aren't kooks or paranoid about "losing our souls". I don't do Facebook due to security/personal information risks. The government already knows enough about me; I don't need to give them any more ammunition.

FYI - Russia, one of the largest cyber attack countries (besides China) invested $200 million for 2 percent of Facebook in 2009. Also, Digital Sky Technologies (Russian Investment Firm) has earmarked $1B to invest in Twitter.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The point is, you DON"T have to go on facebook to see their updates. Just go to their website and scroll down and read the fb post without having to go there!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> While I don't have a problem with Frank using Facebook to pass along information, it shouldn't be his only avenue. There are many of us who choose not to have Facebook accounts that aren't kooks or paranoid about "losing our souls". I don't do Facebook due to security/personal information risks. The government already knows enough about me; I don't need to give them any more ammunition.


What he said. And while you can scroll thru the Facebook posts on the Moebius web site, you can click on the Facebook link which takes you to their page. It's easier to read that way and you don't have to log on to Facebook (which means you can only look, not post).

Maybe Frank should consider doing what Round 2 does, a separate blog (or use his existing Club Moebius, which lately gives you an "Internal Server Error" message). Takes a little more work setting up, but at least it wouldn't have the security/personal info problem Facebook has. I would suggest it, but I'd have to sign up with Facebook to do it....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Frank is a big boy and a great business man. He will do whatever makes his company grow and make a profit. If it is doing so the way he is doing things now, why change? There is more to the hobby community and what builders are thinking beyond HobbyTalk and he has always taken advantage of thsoe avenues and moved forward with technology and his model manufacturing business is bigger than anyones here, I would dare say!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

*Why yes, yes it is!*

Well...
It turns out there has been a big change over at the Moebius website. I like it, go check it out if you want.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice update to the website. The Chariot kit has been discontinued.


----------

